# NGD/Review: Vigier Excalibur Special 7



## bulb (Nov 29, 2013)

Hey guys,

As promised, here is my review of my new Vigier Excalibur Special 7 followed with some pics for good measure.

Vigier, as far as I am concerned, is a company that should be mentioned in the same sentence as Suhr, Tom Anderson, Tyler etc. Though they aren't really a household name stateside, they are really at that level if not even better thanks to their impeccable quality, tone and a couple key features:

First off, and I wish this were a more ubiquitous feature on guitars, is the 10/90 system in the neck. Instead of a truss rod, this guitar has a strip of carbon that runs down the middle of the neck all the way to the fretboard which effectively keeps the neck from moving, no matter what. I can speak from experience as I used to have a 6 string Excalibur a few years back that I took on a winter tour, and actually upped the string gauges for the same tuning while on that tour. The neck stayed the same, and I didn't even have to adjust the action. It was the only guitar that didn't have to get re-tuned once it acclimated to the stage temperature, and of course, no need to adjust the neck over the course of said tour. The neck is setup with that sweet-spot of relief, just the slightest amount, so that you can get super fast and low action without having notes that choke out.

Second, the zero fret paired with stainless steel frets means that you won't wear the nut down. In fact the nut is cut to provide correct string spacing, but the height is entirely controlled by a stainless steel zero fret, so your action will truly stay the same on that end as well.

The neck on the guitar is a little bit on the thicker side depthwise, but it is actually very comfortable thanks to the shape, and with the string spacing being shred-friendly it doesn't actually feel very big. The maple neck is finished to feel satin-y which is wonderful, so it actually feels very fast and comfy. My only gripe with the neck design is the square bolt-on heel, but frankly that is just nitpicking as upper fret access is fantastic. I opted for the maple fretboard on the guitar, which is wonderful because it also has that satin feeling finish which combined with ss frets is the best thing ever for smooth bends and vibrato.

The guitar has this proprietary bridge which seems to have ball ends instead of knife edges, and that with the locking tuners gives it great tuning stability. I set the guitar up to have the bridge up against the body, so it is essentially dive-only. I don't really ever use the trem on guitars, and this way if a string breaks the guitar won't go out of tune. 

The guitar has an alder body, which I am a fan of. The body is actually quite thick on the guitar, so the guitar has a nice full sound. Whereas my basswood bodied guitars (that are also equipped with 7 string BKP Juggernauts) kinda have a bit more midrange cut and low mid purr, this guitar has a bit more low end and a slightly less defined top end. A very full and fat sounding guitar with the Jugg set. The middle pickup never got switched out and is a low sitting Dimarzio blaze, which is good because it doesn't get in the way of the pick, but it sits a bit far from the strings and so the split coil settings with the Juggs experience a bit of a volume drop. 

Interestingly enough, the guitar has a small button near the pickup selector which is a killswitch. I don't really use those, but to some that can be a very handy feature. 

Now it should be noted that there is one feature on the guitar that I think is equally handy as it is annoying, and that is the input jack. The jack is heavily recessed to where you can ONLY use a straight cable with it. If you do happen to use a straight cable, then the body of the guitar will actually protect the barrel and that of course is fantastic. However if you use a right angle cable, you will simply not be able to plug in. A lot of live players actively prefer right angle jacks because they tend to stay in regular guitars a little better, so I do hope that Vigier address this issue at some point. If the guitar came with a removable adapter that let you close the distance of the jack to where the jack would be pretty much flush with the body, then you would be able to use the guitar no matter what cable you prefer. (Do it Vigier!)

All in all, this is one of the finest guitars I have ever put my hands on. When you have it in your hands and play it you can just feel how well put together and solid an instrument it is. Anyone looking at a Suhr owes it to themselves to give a Vigier a good test before making their decision!

Here are some pics:






























And here is a link to specs:
Details of Excalibur special 7 - Vigier


----------



## downburst82 (Nov 29, 2013)

OMG I LOVE Vigier!!!

that is instantly in my top 5 most beautiful guitars ever!!!


ps: whats your opinion on the heel? looks pretty massive..I usually dont mind big heels too much but just wondering if you've found it obstructive at all?


----------



## isispelican (Nov 29, 2013)

that is super nice!


----------



## bigswifty (Nov 29, 2013)

That top is phenominal 
HNGD, I wish I could find one of these to try out!


----------



## donray1527 (Nov 29, 2013)

I think we all know bulbs favorite color haha HNGD!!!


----------



## JP Universe (Nov 29, 2013)

Beautiful finish!! I wish i could get on with the guitar shape.... Although by not getting on with it i save myself a couple of grand so all good


----------



## bulb (Nov 29, 2013)

downburst82 said:


> OMG I LOVE Vigier!!!
> 
> that is instantly in my top 5 most beautiful guitars ever!!!
> 
> ...



I would say it looks worse than it feels, upper fret access is great on the guitar, and it really doesn't get in the way very much. Sure it would be a little better with an all-access type joint, but I wouldn't say its a big deal at all.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Nov 29, 2013)

i really enjoy the different kinds of blue you get on your guitars, especially ones that make the wood like like denim.


----------



## HaloHat (Nov 29, 2013)

The tops grain and color are both unreal.

Went to the Vigier website to have a look. I love how they detail the specs but hate how you have to download and run an .exe file to see their prices [wth ha].

Hey, do you get a license fee every time this guys bulb goes on?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Nov 29, 2013)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> i really enjoy the different kinds of blue you get on your guitars, especially ones that make the wood like like denim.


----------



## nicktao (Nov 29, 2013)

I believe a demo with this and the Blackat is in order.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 29, 2013)

Wow.  That is a beautiful guitar. Love the chrome hardware with that amazing finish, very nice color. Great review too!


----------



## piggins411 (Nov 29, 2013)

Damn baby


----------



## PoonMasterMaster (Nov 29, 2013)

Jesus man!!!! This is so insanely beautiful


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 29, 2013)

I always say the same thing about Vigier - that they're in the same league as Anderson and Suhr, but are in fact better guitars.


----------



## Given To Fly (Nov 29, 2013)

I haven't played a Vigier and honestly have no clue if I'm actually pronouncing it correctly, but it seems to be to high end production guitars, what the Gumpert Apollo is to high end production cars: A little too much function over form, strange name, shattered the Nurburgring lap record!


----------



## bulb (Nov 29, 2013)

Given To Fly said:


> I haven't played a Vigier and honestly have no clue if I'm actually pronouncing it correctly, but it seems to be to high production guitar what the Gumpert Apollo is to high end production cars: A little too much function over form, strange name, shattered the Nurburgring lap record!



Haha, that's hilarious cuz it's kinda true. With that said, I would gladly rock a Gumpert too haha!


----------



## Sdrizis89 (Nov 29, 2013)

that finish is beautiful&#8230;you have some great taste in finishes. Yet to see one that did not make my jaw drop.


----------



## Taylord (Nov 29, 2013)

Clips or it didn't happen!


----------



## lewstherin006 (Nov 29, 2013)

Dat top tho. Very nice guitar as always sir.


----------



## Daf57 (Nov 29, 2013)

Excellent, of course!! Congrats!


----------



## matisq (Nov 30, 2013)

Nice 
I'm just thinking, when do you have time to play all ot this great guitars


----------



## mbardu (Nov 30, 2013)

Vigiers are the best.

They definitely deserve more recognition!


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 30, 2013)

I have 2 Excaliburs, very nice guitars. I have 3 other minor issues with them though: 

I don't like the volume control placement, it is right above the pickup selector which prevents me quickly turning volume on/off. 
The zero fret has actually worn down to the point where the string sits in a groove and when I play wide vibrato or a bend the string slips in and out of the groove. This is very annoying and will only get worse as I play it more. 
If I push the jack lead towards my body, the signal cuts out. This happens on both my Vigiers no matter what lead I use. This prevents me playing with the guitar on my left leg because if I do, my right leg pushes against the lead and I get no sound.


----------



## reidartuv (Nov 30, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Universe74 (Nov 30, 2013)

Lets hear some Shawn Lane!


----------



## r134 (Nov 30, 2013)

Very nice! I seem to recall that Guthrie Govan have a fretless guitar made by them. Imagine some tasty 7 string action on a fretless


----------



## Mr Richard (Nov 30, 2013)

If you through some MOP tuning keys on there that would be amazing. That top is really nice too. Won't lie, I don't know what it is about solid black on the back of guitars but it kills it for me.


----------



## jephjacques (Nov 30, 2013)

The aesthetics don't appeal to me but that is a technically flawless guitar. Nice score!


----------



## Tommy (Nov 30, 2013)

The shape is a tad odd but that is one truly amazing top. One day I'd love to try out a Vigier.


----------



## narad (Nov 30, 2013)

Maniacal said:


> The zero fret has actually worn down to the point where the string sits in a groove and when I play wide vibrato or a bend the string slips in and out of the groove. This is very annoying and will only get worse as I play it more.




Does yours have a stainless zero fret?


----------



## bulb (Nov 30, 2013)

narad said:


> Does yours have a stainless zero fret?



SS frets on Vigiers were introduced in 2011 if I am not mistaken. Regular frets wear down (as would a non SS zero fret) which is one of the reasons I believe SS was introduced to the line.


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 30, 2013)

One is a 2008 - this has the most severe zero fret wear. I am actually going to need to replace the fret. 

I also have one with SS zero fret (2011), it too is starting to wear. 

I blame my massive 80s vibrato


----------



## Eclipse (Nov 30, 2013)

Good looking guitar!


----------



## guitareben (Nov 30, 2013)

Beautiful, good review too.


----------



## simonXsludge (Nov 30, 2013)

So now guitars don't djent anymore, they purr... 









PS: Cool top!


----------



## Musiscience (Nov 30, 2013)

Happy NGD, that is such an awesome instrument. 

One question though, how can you comfortably play with the action if you can't change the bow of the neck? Anytime I play with the action I alway adjust the bow accordingly. I am confused.


----------



## bulb (Nov 30, 2013)

Maniacal said:


> One is a 2008 - this has the most severe zero fret wear. I am actually going to need to replace the fret.
> 
> I also have one with SS zero fret (2011), it too is starting to wear.
> 
> I blame my massive 80s vibrato



Damn, well at least it was for a good cause haha!


----------



## VigierUSA (Dec 1, 2013)

Maniacal said:


> One is a 2008 - this has the most severe zero fret wear. I am actually going to need to replace the fret.
> 
> I also have one with SS zero fret (2011), it too is starting to wear.
> 
> I blame my massive 80s vibrato



No biggie... we make the zero frets to be replaced.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvD5NpRN2tQ

Shoot me a pm, I can sell you replacements directly


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 1, 2013)

Good choice. The Excalibur that I played a year or so ago was the best 7-string I've ever touched. My guess is either that or the Parker is the best 7 on the market.


----------



## PeteLaramee (Dec 1, 2013)

I've always wanted to try one, but never had the chance. I've seen Christophe Godin a bunch of times and he always rocks his Vigiers.


----------



## DakiEnt (Dec 1, 2013)

Right on dude. Now you just need a Vigier Surfreter, like Guthrie's!


----------



## saabmugen (Dec 19, 2013)

I have had a very bitter experience with the Vigier Excalibur Special 7. After six and a half month wait when i finally received my Special 7, i was very disappointed to notice that the zero fret had a notch on the high B string side and every time i would bend either the B or E strings i would get an annoying click sound. I contacted Vigier and informed them of the zero fret problem they claimed that they had sent the zero fret out to me via post, but i never received it. I asked them to send me the zero fret by courier but they didn't. A couple of months later to make things worse, the output Jack developed a loose contact of some sort and i would have signal loss on and off .

I never had a good feeling with the guitar from the very beginning. The Guitar has a very cheap miked tone. The Volume drop in the Special 7 when using the pickup selector in the 4th position (Middle and Neck) is a hell of a lot. When switching pickups quickly, the black pickup selector cap keeps falling off. When i get the strings as low as my Ibanez RG Prestige, a strong string buzz develops so i am forced to have a high action as the neck is not adjustable. Upper fret access is not even close to an Ibanez.

When you buy a Suhr or even an Ibanez, you get a beautiful manual with detailed explanations on various aspects of maintenance and a great tool set (See the tools you get with Ibanez Prestige series). With the Vigier all i got were 2 L keys for tools and one skinny leaflet for a manual.

Oh and there is so much more to it, but in short, all in all a very bad experience. Not going to go the Vigier route again. Already planning for a Suhr this time around.


----------



## ihunda (Dec 19, 2013)

Hey bro, glad you like Vigier as well! Thanks for the review and I agree, Vigier guitars are amazing and up there with the best of them!


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 19, 2013)

.

Nevermind, my browser opened right to saabmugen's post, and I thought he was the OP and ihunda was replying to him. Didn't read gif deleted.


----------



## ihunda (Dec 20, 2013)

^Yeah, that post by @saabmugen just above my cheerful comment surely makes mine looks odd. That's why we need thread hierarchy for forum comments


----------



## Maniacal (Dec 20, 2013)

I have the same problem on both my Excaliburs now. 

Their customer support is also bad, they don't seem to reply to emails or forum messages. 

I am trying to find out how to replace my zero fret. I will probably fix the guitars and sell them.

The input on the guitar is also not working at all now. Well worth £2000...


----------



## Letuchy (Dec 26, 2013)

Hngd


----------



## shupe13 (Dec 26, 2013)

Gorgeous guitar! Congrats!

What is the black dot almost inline with the bottom of the bridge pickup? Looks almost like a hole for a mini toggle.


----------



## Pablo (Dec 26, 2013)

I have never owned a Vigier, but have been wanting one for ages. However, my love of scalloped fretboards have made other options more viable. With that said, every single Vigier that I have played (quite a few) has been utterly flawless and has sounded absolutely brilliant. I still have plans to pick up an Expert at some point and have it scalloped, but grown up stuff has restrained my GAS in recent years.

Regarding worn zero frets: the zero fret on Vigiers is easily replacable - you litterally just pop it up and put a new one in.

saabmugen: there is *NO* way that a stainless steel zero fret would devellop that kind of a groove on its own just going from the factory to you. My best guess is that your guitar has taken a pretty substantial hit on the zero fret at some point during transit, thus making the strings hammer a groove in the fret. It really sucks to receive such an expensive guitar with a flaw like that, but I really can't imagine it being more than a call to France away from being fixed.

Cheers

Eske


----------



## bulb (Dec 26, 2013)

shupe13 said:


> Gorgeous guitar! Congrats!
> 
> What is the black dot almost inline with the bottom of the bridge pickup? Looks almost like a hole for a mini toggle.



That's a killswitch!


----------



## Djentliman (Dec 26, 2013)

wow that is a sick guitar! Not my cup of tea in terms of shape but that top definitely makes up for it! What kind of top is that anyway? I seem to have missed it in the review and the other couple pages of this thread.


----------



## Riffer Madness (Dec 26, 2013)

I just had to save a pic of that beautiful watery top incase i ever get a custom.

That is easily the best looking maple top ive ever seen. 

Great color too


----------



## nikolix (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## bulb (Dec 27, 2013)

Djentliman said:


> wow that is a sick guitar! Not my cup of tea in terms of shape but that top definitely makes up for it! What kind of top is that anyway? I seem to have missed it in the review and the other couple pages of this thread.



It's a quilt maple top, though it is one of the most unique looking quilt maple tops I have ever come across. Such a beauty!


----------



## kylewagner (Dec 27, 2013)

Mind blowing top. This guitar is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## saabmugen (Dec 29, 2013)

Pablo said:


> I have never owned a Vigier, but have been wanting one for ages. However, my love of scalloped fretboards have made other options more viable. With that said, every single Vigier that I have played (quite a few) has been utterly flawless and has sounded absolutely brilliant. I still have plans to pick up an Expert at some point and have it scalloped, but grown up stuff has restrained my GAS in recent years.
> 
> Regarding worn zero frets: the zero fret on Vigiers is easily replacable - you litterally just pop it up and put a new one in.
> 
> ...



Dear Pablo,

Its good to see that you have a lot of confidence in Vigier. Unfortunately as mentioned in my previous post, i did inform them and after several mails and months later i am yet to receive the zero fret. The funny thing is, i had asked them to include an extra zero fret in the shipment along with the guitar just in case i would run into exactly this kind of a problem or wear the zero fret with tremelo usage, but they didn't. Now they are not willing to courier the fret to me as i guess it will add to their cost. And in any case, the Zero fret problem is not the only issue with the Excalibur Special 7 i am facing. 

Anyway, all the best with your intention to purchase the Vigier Expert. I am sure mine is probably just a one off case and the guitar you may receive will probably be impeccable.

I have met Patrice Vigier and i can tell you, he is one of the nicest people around, but a company's affairs are not looked after by one person alone.


----------



## Pablo (Dec 29, 2013)

saabmugen said:


> Dear Pablo,
> 
> Its good to see that you have a lot of confidence in Vigier. Unfortunately as mentioned in my previous post, i did inform them and after several mails and months later i am yet to receive the zero fret. The funny thing is, i had asked them to include an extra zero fret in the shipment along with the guitar just in case i would run into exactly this kind of a problem or wear the zero fret with tremelo usage, but they didn't. Now they are not willing to courier the fret to me as i guess it will add to their cost. And in any case, the Zero fret problem is not the only issue with the Excalibur Special 7 i am facing.
> 
> ...


I too would be extremely frustrated in the situation you find yourself in and it is inexcusable that the company hasn't helped you, the way they should. My only perspective on Vigier is based on the guitars I've tried over the years and, as I wrote, these guitars have been absolutely excellent. I am very sorry to hear that your guitar doesn't live up to my experiences with the brand and I hope that you get your fiddle sorted to your satisfaction.

Cheers

Eske


----------

